# Karl Gruber



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello, I'm very interested in finding out more information about the works and life of this man. He was active during the 1920s and specialized in historical reconstructions of typical medieval German cities. So far I've only found a couple of images and a book written by him that will need to be ordered from Amazon. The book is called '_Die Gestalt der deutschen Stadt_'. Would anybody here know of a thread on SSC that features his drawings or maybe a link to another site? Here is an example of one of his works: 

German city 1350








http://medieval.ucdavis.edu/20B/1350.Germancity.jpg


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

Here are a couple of more images. 

Idealized view of the medieval town of Villingen








http://wiki.ghv-villingen.de

Idealized view of Freiburg 1200








https://doppelblog.wordpress.com


----------

